# I couldn't help it!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was really out for fallow but it looked as if my chance had gone and this young dog fox came out 60 yards away, what else could I do!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes.

Thats a real nice look'in Fox--- Taxi is gonna be jealouse she doesn't have that critter for mount'in.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a great looking fox. You really seem to tear 'em up.

Looks pretty big too, compared to the ones around here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Matt, NICE CAMO!!! You look like a yankee sitting behind the .243 Bruno!!! Congrats on a beautiful fox!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And a ball cap ? Geez whats the world coming to!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you chaps! Is there a problem with camo now!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job Matt. Keep up the fine shootin !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom and thank you for putting the kiss of death on my shooting!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Say what?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Keep up the fine shootin !!


I'll miss the next one now!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That was a compliment, not a hex. I doubt that will happen with all the ones you've shot so far. You put the rest of us to shame.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was only in jest Tom. Thank you but I'm sure thats not true!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. I'm very jealous. I wish we had the population you have to do so much shooting. I'd like to come over there to help out with the rabbit population.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thank you chaps! Is there a problem with camo now!?


 Only at night!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats ok then as it was shot at 8 in the evening with good light! I just stayed in the seat hoping the pricket I'd seen would show up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thats ok then as it was shot at 8 in the evening with good light! I just stayed in the seat hoping the pricket I'd seen would show up.


 Ya I kind of figured you did that, one thing I never understood is if your up in a tree stand why would you need camo, keep your movement and noise level down and you could wear safety orange and it wouldn't make a difference!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Matt do you ever put up fur ?

I sort of wish I was over there following behind ya


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya I kind of figured you did that, one thing I never understood is if your up in a tree stand why would you need camo, keep your movement and noise level down and you could wear safety orange and it wouldn't make a difference!!


I agree 100% Rick it's just what I put on that day.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> So Matt do you ever put up fur ?
> 
> I sort of wish I was over there following behind ya


Brian how many time have I got to say this we don't have a market over here so I don't bother with the fur.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At least once more I bet !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm I not saying it right!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK that didn't make sense.... no you said it right, even through your accent I understood. We have a market and I don't save it either.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I knew it would be the language barrier that was the problem!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I'm I not saying it right!?


 Being a board member of your Fur Market Co-Op, do you get many requests!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Being a board member of your Fur Market Co-Op, do you get many requests!!


Dear god stop it!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Dear god stop it!


 HA!! Couldn't resist, that's why you should always carry a salt shaker - as to rub a little in the open wound!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You wait you may well have done just that!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You wait you may well have done just that!


So very true- OH Well, keep nailing those little fox as it seems there's lots.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll do my best!


----------



## 6#test (Jan 29, 2010)

hey; Guys just do what Guys do.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

So am I understanding this right Matts in the fur business? That would explain all the animals he shoots. Some people sure have got it good. So how much are furs worth over that way?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Rodney thats very helpful of you!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> So am I understanding this right Matts in the fur business? That would explain all the animals he shoots. Some people sure have got it good. So how much are furs worth over that way?


Matt is too busy killing to be bothered with furs. I offered to take those reds off of his hands, and he told me to stop sending him worthless messages because he was busy killing stuff.

I am still waiting on my invite to England... airfare included....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome anytime you like Chris, I'll do my best to put you on fox, deer or a number of birds (the feathered kind!) all you have to do is get here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey 6#test welcome back !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Hey 6#test welcome back !


Agreed! Welcome back, sir!


----------

